# JAVA lernen ohne Vorkenntnisse?



## cikone (22. Jul 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich bin noch ganz hier. Darum würde ich mich über Hilfe freuen.

Ich möchte mir selbst JAVA beibringen, habe aber keine Vorkenntnisse. Wo fang ich am besten an? Welche Bücher sind wirklich hilfreich?

Über qualifizierte Antworten würde ich mich sehr freuen...

Danke schonmal im voraus.
Cikone


----------



## Natac (22. Jul 2014)

Natürlich ist das möglich.

Hiermit hast du erstmal Lektüre zum reinlesen.

Der Klassiker wäre wohl, ein Hello-World-Programm.

Ansonsten überlege dir kleine Programme, die du realisieren möchtest und setzte sie um. Frage bei Google oder hier im Forum (in der Reihenfolge) nach, wenn du nicht weiterkommst oder Dinge nicht verstehst.

Programmieren lernt man nur durch Programmieren. 

Als Entwicklungsumgebung würde ich dir Eclipse empfehlen.


----------



## cikone (22. Jul 2014)

danke schön... habe von dem Buch jetzt schon öfters was gehört. Danke für den Link. Dann fange ich mal an mit lesen :toll:


----------



## fLooojava (22. Jul 2014)

_Ich leg dir Java von Kopf bis Fuß ans Herz - als Neuling wirst du denke ich mit der Insel keine Freude haben, meiner Meinung nach ist dies eher ein Nachschlagewerk._


----------



## cikone (22. Jul 2014)

kann man sich den JAVA wirklich ohne Studium oder Ausbildung selbst beibringen?


----------



## fLooojava (22. Jul 2014)

_Wieso nicht? Man kann sich alles selber beibringen, wobei es sicherlich viele gibt die sich mit einem Studium/Ausbildung leichter tun! _


----------



## Topfpflanze (22. Jul 2014)

Schau dir mal Effective Java an.


----------



## kaoZ (22. Jul 2014)

> kann man sich den JAVA wirklich ohne Studium oder Ausbildung selbst beibringen?



Warum sollte man das auch nicht können ? ^^

Ich bin z.B Zweiradmechaniker, arbeite aber seit 6 Jahren als Metalloberflächenbeschichter, komme also eher aus dem Handwerklichen Segment und setze mich also eher mit Chemie und Physik auseinander. Sprich ich hatte bis auf HTML absolut keine Kenntnisse was Programmiersprachen angeht. Ich bringe mir seit etwas über einem Jahr alles in absoluter Eigenregie bei, du musst halt nur am Ball bleiben, auch wenn es mal komplexer wird und du den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht mehr siehst 

Grade wenn du aus einem Handwerklichen Segment kommen solltest und schon Vorkenntnisse in realen System hast, ist es zumindest für mich oftmals einfacher dies in ein Virtuelles OO tes System abzubilden.

Anfangs wird es dir schwer vorkommen dir eine OO Denkweise anzueignen, aber mit der Zeit merkst du schnell selbst, was man als Object in Java betrachtet ( so ziemlich alles ) 

Ich habe was Literatur angeht folgendermaßen angefangen

  - Java-Von Kopf bis Fuß, 
  - Java -Design Pattern von Kopf bis Fuß
  - Der Weg zum Java Profi
  - Exam Preperation Guide (OCA)

Zusätzlich habe ich mir hier im Forum immer die Fragen von anderer Usern angeschaut und versucht sie anhand meines Wissenstandes Fachgerecht zu beantworten.

Und du musst halt viel Programmieren, denn nur durch praktische Erfahrung lernst du wirklich Programmieren und verschiedene Probleme richtig anzugehen.

*Programmieren lernt man wie jede andere "fähigkeitsbasierte" Tätigkeit nur wenn man es aktiv betreibt.*

Wichtig ist das dies hier nicht wieder zu einem "Wie soll ich anfangen" Thread mutiert, sondern du dich auf den ***** setzt und Vollgas gibst 

Von nix kommt nix, Anregungen gibt es zu hauf, kreativ solltest du allerdings selber zu einem gewissen Maße sein^^


----------



## Vilkazzz (22. Jul 2014)

wenn du englisch kannst, würde ich dir die "Java for completely beginners" empfehlen. (grob 12 minutige video tutorials)
https://www.udemy.com/java-tutorial/#/lecture/172757

er geht wirklich step by step voran, für erfahrenere User sicherlich unglaublich langweilig, da er oft sachen Wiederholt, aber für mich, als Java frischling, ist es perfect !

und wie kaoZ sagt, machen ! nicht nur lesen.

ich z.B. hab nach 3 Tagen tutorials lernen mir meine Ziele gesetzt, zuerst ein einfaches Quizz Spiel, 
um überhaupt zu lernen wie man hier GUI erstellt.

Schritt2 = Bürosoftware die Daten mit mysql von meiner Homepage synchronisiert, 
Rechnungen in PDF erstellt usw (hab schon mysql faq hier entdeckt, freu mich drauf)

und als drittes = Umsatzsteuer erklärung Program, welches meine Monatlich Umsatzsteuer pdf Protokolle ausliest, und dann mir sagt was ich in Jahresanmeldung einzutragen habe 
(man ich hasse Steuererklärungen  

und schon beim Schritt 1 merke ich mitten im Program, was für Misst ich am Anfang gecoded habe !

und jeden Tag lache ich über meine Fehler vom Vortag.

Abber ich finde es ist ein gutes Gefühl, wenn man sich am ende sagen kann "wenn ich es nochmal machen würde, wäre es doppelt kürzer nud 10 mal übersichtlicher"

aber mach ! nicht nur alles instalieren und "auf sich wirken lassen"

Ist wie mit Fittnesgeräten, nur wenn man die im Zimmer stehend hat, wird man nicht von alleine fit,
man muss die Dinger tatsächlich benutzen


----------



## turtle (23. Jul 2014)

Ich nenne immer das Nike Spruch

*Just Do It*


----------



## Sorainthy (23. Jul 2014)

Ich kann euch folgende Quellen empfehlen:
Java 7 für Dummies (Fur Dummies): Amazon.de: Barry Burd, Judith Muhr: Bücher
Java Video Kurs - Java Video Tutorials - Online Java lernen!

Neben Foren und CO natürlich


----------



## patklu1988 (25. Jul 2014)

Also ich würde am Anfang einfach mal nur auf simpler Konsolen Ein-&Ausgabe bleiben, zumindest bist du die Grundlagen verstanden hast.
Ich persönlich habe vorm Studium mit dem Buch "Objekt Orientierte Programmierung in Java" angefangen.
- Bestellt
- Gelesen & Mitgeprogged
- als ich es durch hatte erstmal mit dem Wissen versucht etwas anderes zu realisieren, was aus heutiger Sicht relativ eingeschränkt war, aber mir doch gut getan hat.
Da hast du erstmal nicht mit DB Anbindungen, GUIs, Web Anwendungen etc zu tun hast, sondern erstmal nur "simple" Logik und grundsätzliche Merkmale der OOP.

Aber wie viele andere hier schon gesagt haben learning-by-doing. Setz dir Ziele und suche Wege diese umzusetzen.
Und nicht verzweifeln wenn dir mal der Kopf platz, das kennen wir alle :rtfm:


----------

